# Question list for breeder



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

HELP! There's a list of breeder questions here somewhere... I think I've found the pup but I"m trying to find the list of questions to start a dialog with the breeder. It's been 22 years since I've had anything but a rescue and I completely forget what to ask!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I know it used to be here, was called things to ask the breeder or something like that. Might have gotten deleted on the cleanup last month.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yep, it's gone. With 3 preschoolers under chair, I've gleaned this list online. Anyone have anything to add to this???

. What criteria do you require of your breeding stock, and why? 

. Do you administer puppy temperment tests?

. How do you place the pup? Do you evaluate the pup for suitability for the family or do you let the buyer pick their own?

. what requirements do I need to meet as a buyer?

. neuter policy 

. what if I want to show the dog in obedience (NOT breed)?

. Health and temperment tests on both parents

. How are the puppies socialized before they're ready to go home

. Immunizations on pups and vet checks

. hip/ health guarantee / policy on the rare chance I have a dramatic change in life and can't keep the pup

good list of what the breeder should ask me - 

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/responbr.html
(website is thorough - 5 generation pedigrees with OFA #s, referrals and mission about german shepherds so that stuff doesn't need to be asked)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You thinking about this thread?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=36802&page=1#Post36802


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yes, yes I was! It didn't show up in a search - either that or my twins gave me a brain cramp. LOL, I've been resisting the puppy urge until they're old enough for preschool.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

That's kind of funny. I was looking at it (emailing the questions to someone) at about 2:30am this morning. Wow, the mods are *always* working, cleaning, tidying the place up a bit...


----------

